# simpswr slips past 15,000 posts



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats a lot simpwr. Good.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a lot of Posts Rich and all very helpful.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WTG, Rich!! Hope the "stagecoach" trip is going great!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

good show


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Rich - great work!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job, Rich.

Congratulations!

John


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Great work. Congratulations!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats simpswr


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks folks . . far too many have been in the Political forum where the only result is hard feelings . . I'll try to do better


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Rich, well done :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

simpswr said:


> far too many have been in the Political forum where the only result is hard feelings . . I'll try to do better


U r totally rite. And it becomes more hard feeling when U r the only one and there is a bunch against U and that bunch also doesn't hesitate to attack U personally.

Feelings are precious. We should not hurt them. :wave:

PEACE


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Rich!



.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

great work congratulations


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Rich* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats simpswr on 15k :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations *Rich*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job job Rich. Keep up the good work!


----------

